# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  أخيراً فتح الشبكة لهواتف 3Gs و 4 و 4S  -unlock-you

## mohamed73

أخيراً بعد انتظار طويل دام أكثر من 6  أشهر، صدر فتح شبكة لجميع الأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام iOS 5 عن طريق تعديل على  تطبيق من السيديا يدعى SAM. حتى الأمس كان فتح الشبكة متاح عن طريق شرائح  خارجية تركب مع شريحة الهاتف مثل جيفي سيم وغيرها لكن هذا الحل مكلف حيث  يبلغ سعرها عشرات الدولارات لكن أخيراً أصبح فتح الشبكة متاح مجاناً عن  طريق تطبيق SAM.   *ملاحظات هامة قبل البداية:*    هذه الطريقة فقط للإجهزة المغلقة على شبكة واحدة، اذا كنت لا تعرف ان كان هاتفك مغلق او لا اذاً الإجابة “*أبعد عن هذه الطريقة*“.الرجاء الدقة في تنفيذ الخطوات حيث أن تجاهل أي خطوة أو أي خطأ سيؤدي إلى فشل فتح الشبكة وإعادة جميع الخطوات.إذا كان جهازك مغلق على شبكة AT&T يفضل استخدام الطريقة الرسمية المشروحة في هذا المقال.هذه الطريقة ستقوم بفتح الشبكة على شبكتك الحالية فقط فإذا قمت بتغير الشريحة لشبكة أخرى قم بتكرار الخطوات التالية.يجب العلم أن هذه الطريقة متاحة فقط للأجهزة التى تحتوى حالياً على جيلبريك.آخر جيلبريك غير مقيد هو لل iOS 5.0.1 ويمكن الوصول لهم عن طريق هذا الرابط لل 4S أو هذا الرابط لل 4 و 3GS.يوجد جيلبريك لل iOS 5.1 لكنه *مقيد* لذلك لم نذكره حيث نهتم فقط بذكر الإصدارات النهائية الغير مقيدة حرصاً منا على عدم حدوث مشاكل للمستخدمين.   1  قم بفتح السيديا ثم أضف السورس التالي:  2  قم بالبحث عن تطبيق SAM وقم بتحميله.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    3  سيظهر على الشاشة أيقونه جديدة تدعى SAMPerfs كما في الصورة التالية:  4 قم بالضغط على هذه الأيقونه واختر Utilities  5 اضغط على De-Activate iPhone  6 سيظهر لك رسالة تأكيدية  7 الآن عد إلى الصفحة الاولى واختر More Information.  8 تأكد أنه يظهر لك UnActivated في حالة الهاتف كما في الصورة:  9 الآن عد إلى الصفحة الرئيسية وقم بتغير طريقة التعرف على دولتك الحالية عن طريق الضغط على Method  10 قم باختيار Country And Carrier واختر دولتك ومشغل الهواتف الذي عليه شريحة هاتفك الحالية لفتح الشبكة لها.  11 بعد اختيار الدولة ومشغل الهواتف اختر SIM ID وستجد اختيار واحد فقط ( أرقام ) قم باختياره.  12 الآن اذهب إلى More Information مرة أخرى  13 قم بالتظليل على الأرقام IMSI ونسخها.  14 الآن اضغط على Spoof Real SIM To SAM وهو سيقوم بنسخ البيانات في خانه SAM Details بالأسفل لخانة SIM Details  15 الآن تأكد أن الأرقام في خانتي SAM Details و SIM Details متماثلتين  16 الآن عد إلى الصفحة الرئيسية وقم بلصق الأرقام التى قمت بنسخها سابقاً في خانة IMSI  17 تأكد مرة أخرى أن الأرقام التى تم لصقها مماثلة للأرقام التي قمت بنسخها في الخطوة رقم 13  18 الآن قم بتوصيل جهازك بالكومبيوتر وافتح الآي تونز وسيقوم الآي تونز بتفعيل الهاتف. 19 بعد التفعيل قم بالضغط مرتين على خانه رقم الهاتف ليظهر لك رقم ICCID  كما في الصورة التالية وتأكد أن هذا الرقم يماثل رقم شريحة الهاتف.  20 الآن افصل توصيل جهازك بالآي تونز وافتح تطبيق SAM مرة أخرى عن طريق أيقونة SAMPerfs الموجودة على الشاشة ليظهر لك كالتالي:  21 قم بإلغاء التفعيل عن طريق غلق Enabled وستختفي بعض الخانات وسيظهر كالتالي:  22 الآن قم بتوصيل جهازك مرة أخرى بالآي تونز وسيظهر لك رسالة الفشل التالية وهذه رسالة طبيعية *ولابد أن تظهر* ولا تعني فشل التفعيل.  23 قم بغلق الآي تونز وفتحه مرة أخرى وانتظر ثوان وسيتم التفعيل وستجد الشبكة ظهرت. “*مبروك*”
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

شكرا لك اخي محمد
تمت التجربة بنجاح على ايفون 4g

----------


## mourou

رائع رائع رائع اخي محمد و شرح اروع.بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب وعقبال باقى الهواتف
موضوع فى غاية الاهمية تم التثبيت

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك خويا محمد
تقبل مروري

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

شرح اروع اخي محمد بارك الله فيك

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك خويا محمد

----------


## tahar191

شكرا اخي تمت التجربه علي ايفون 4 بنجاح  وشكر خاص لاخ salinas على المساعدة

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abbadi

المرجو غلق الموضوع لانه كان في خبر كان

----------

